# Warship in River Tyne in 60s/70s for conversion



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

I seem to remember that a large warship was moored on the North bank of the Tyne at Swans or Walker Naval Yard for a number of years undergoing conversion. If my memory is correct it was being constantly modified. Was it HMS Lion and can anyone throw light on what was the situation and the eventual outcome?


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

tedwatt said:


> I seem to remember that a large warship was moored on the North bank of the Tyne at Swans or Walker Naval Yard for a number of years undergoing conversion?


It was there for yonks wasn't it? The 3 TIGER class were suspended after the war and later fitted out to modern standards. I think the Swan's cruiser may have been DEFENCE. I know In saw it there a couple of times during the years I did the river trip down the Tyne from Newcastle Quay to the Heads and back.

I'm sure an RN expert will look up Jane's and come up with the right answer.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The Defence was launched by Scotts in 1944, but laid-up in a partially finished state when the war ended. In 1954 the decision was taken to complete her to a new design and the work was placed with Swan Hunter.
The task involved dismantling the superstructure and starting again. She was renamed Lion and completed in 1959. 

Fred


----------



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Doesn't time fly - it was the 50's - when I think about it that must be right. Anyone know what happened to HMS Lion?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ted
Heres abit info

The eighteenth Lion (C34) was a Tiger-class cruiser launched in 1944 (as HMS Defence) but not completed until 1960. She was placed in reserve in 1964 and scrapped in 1975.


----------



## tedwatt (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Gdynia, found a couple of photos of C34 on photoship.co.uk. At the time I used to cycle along the Tyne on both sides and remeber seeing the ship - she seemed like a fixture and rumour had it that the modifications were re-done a number of times.


----------



## Tomvart (Feb 16, 2006)

Another addition to this ships story that I found fascinating, Lion was one of three of class, the others being Tiger and Blake, due to the age of the ships all three were always short of spares, therefore when Lion decomissioned in the late 60's early 70's she was stripped bare to keep her sisters operational, so much of Lion went into HMS Tiger that she was unofficially known throughout the fleet as HMS Liger.


----------

